

Hacker defaces 49 congressional websites - anigbrowl
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2010/01/28/national/w082316S36.DTL

======
frisco
s/Hacker/Cracker

~~~
Sapient
Its time to accept that the meaning of the word hacker has changed.

~~~
lkozma
Actually the meaning hasn't really changed at all. The original "hackers"
broke into computers and networks to play pranks on their collegues in the AI
lab. Later "hackers" hacked the phone system to make free long distance calls.
I find Paul Buchheit's definition of "hacking" the most accurate: find and
exploit differences between the perceived rules and the real underlying
mechanisms of a complex system. This can be perfectly legal in some cases, and
illegal in others. It is all hacking nevertheless.

~~~
Sapient
Perhaps I should rather have said "The word hacker will never be fully
reclaimed".

